# [SOLVED] BSOD NETWLV32.sys



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

BSOD netwlv32.sys

Hi all,

I have been getting BSOD every time i try to connect to some Wireless network and everything is fine with others. 
HP pavilion dv900 Notebook pc Home premium Windows Vista 32bit.

I updated the driver but nothing happened. also uninstall norton antivirus and used removal tool too.

Nothing helped yet.



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000006C
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000001
BCP4:	8F4989A3
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-12.dmp
C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-52541-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Temp\WERECDD.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
Privacy Statement for the Microsoft Error Reporting Service


Attached the screen shot:


windows version: Windows Vista Service Pack 2, 6.0, build: 6002
windows dir: C:\Windows
CPU: GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz Intel586, level: 6
2 logical processors, active mask: 3
RAM: 3218796544 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1935118336





```
[FONT=Lucida Console]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Sun 7/14/2013 2:40:46 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-12.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netwlv32.sys (NETwLv32+0x8F9A3) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x6C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF8F4989A3)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netwlv32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 2:40:46 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netwlv32.sys (NETwLv32+0x8F9A3) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x6C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF8F4989A3)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netwlv32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 2:29:05 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-11.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netwlv32.sys (NETwLv32+0x8F9A3) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x6C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF8F6919A3)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netwlv32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 2:21:47 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-10.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netwlv32.sys (NETwLv32+0x8F9A3) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x6C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF9268F9A3)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netwlv32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 2:15:11 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-09.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netwlv32.sys (NETwLv32+0x8F9A3) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x1CE3B75, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF92C979A3)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netwlv32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 2:11:11 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-08.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netwlv32.sys (NETwLv32+0x8F9A3) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x6C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFFD00969A3)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netwlv32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 1:54:14 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-07.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntfs.sys (Ntfs+0x89A81) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x4, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFF824F54C2)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT File System Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 7/14/2013 1:48:00 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-06.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netw5v32.sys (NETw5v32+0x56841) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x2000097, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFF93058841)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netw5v32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 1:39:58 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-05.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntfs.sys (Ntfs+0x1A05F) 
Bugcheck code: 0x24 (0x1904AA, 0xFFFFFFFF8BB17AD8, 0xFFFFFFFF8BB177D4, 0xFFFFFFFF8B01D211)
Error: NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT File System Driver
Bug check description: This indicates a problem occurred in the NTFS file system. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 7/14/2013 1:34:23 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-04.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netw5v32.sys (NETw5v32+0x5684C) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x6C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF9345884C)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netw5v32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sun 7/14/2013 1:30:22 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-03.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netw5v32.sys (NETw5v32+0x5684C) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x540115, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF9326484C)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netw5v32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sat 7/13/2013 10:51:57 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-02.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netw5v32.sys (NETw5v32+0x5684C) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x8049B7C, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF91E5884C)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netw5v32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL



On Sat 7/13/2013 10:45:34 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini071313-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: netw5v32.sys (NETw5v32+0x56841) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x2000097, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFFDAA5A841)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys
product: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Adapter
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: netw5v32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL[/FONT]
```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. 2 third party drivers have been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

netw5v32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation)
netwlv32.sys (Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver, Intel Corporation)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.


Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information. 

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is actually responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi,

Please refer to the following thread and reply accordingly - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 8, Windows 7 & Vista

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi again,

This laptop is pretty old but i have been using Ethernet interface most of the time and i didn't realize the problem in the begining. This is the model i have:
HP Pavilion dv9743cl Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support


Thanks


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi,

Of the attached DMP files, we have many *DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)*:



> A kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL (Interrupt Request Level) that was too high.
> 
> Usual causes are a device driver has a bug and attempted to access invalid memory, the pagefile has been corrupted or there is a memory problem.



In all of your D1 dumps, NETw5v32.sys is on the stack and mentioned throughout the dump as the culprit. This is the Intel Wireless WiFi Link Driver. 

Please navigate to HP's website and ensure you have the latest Intel wireless / LAN drivers (network) and any other drivers that may need to be updated. If you do have the latest Intel wireless according to HP, try Intel's website instead - Intel® Driver Update Utility

*Moving on..*

In your loaded drivers list, dtsoftbus01.sys is listed which is the Daemon Tools driver. Daemon Tools is a very popular cause of BSOD's in 7/8 based systems. Please uninstall Daemon Tools. Alternative imaging programs are: MagicISO, Power ISO, etc.


*Remove Norton and replace with Microsoft Security Essentials for troubleshooting purposes:*


Norton - https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us



MSE - Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi there,

I had WIFI card driver updated and that did not fix the issue.

I uninstall daemon tool and disable a few process from ms-config and not it seems to work fine. It is so weird that with some wifi networks the pc won't crash and with some will, this to me is just the weirdest thing ever.

Thanks for your time and pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

My pleasure!

If you feel or are confident enough that your problem is solved, please navigate to *'Thread Tools'* at the top of the thread and select '*Mark this thread as solved'.*

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi, 

I guess i went on saying it was fixed too yearly. I keep get BSOD again on anyother wifi i go to except on one, which i am using to type here!

What else should i try next you think?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi,

Please attach the latest DMP file only.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Here are the latest dump files.

Do you need me to run the software again and give a new report?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi,

Still seeing NETwLv32.sys culprits throughout the dumps and on the stacks. Have you tried fully uninstalling your network / wifi network drivers, downloading the latest, and then installing the latest?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Yes, I have.

Any other services that are running along with when it crashes that might be suspicious?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Unfortunately no, I am not seeing much. Just constant NETwLv32.sys culprits throughout the DMP's and on the stack. Would you please enable Driver Verifier? I'd like to see if we possibly have another device driver causing an issue with your network drivers, therefore making it seem as if your network drivers are the issue:

Driver Verifier:


> *What is Driver Verifier?*
> Driver Verifier is included in Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver.
> Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver by flagging it and causing your system to BSOD.
> *Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*
> ...


Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hello,

I ran the Driver Verifier and i can't start the computer 

I get these screens:




I tried to boot in save mode by pressing F8 but no dice. 
It ask me for a windows vista cd's.

Any idea on this or suggestons i can get into windows to turn this verifier off or the save mode is different button?


Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Is there an option to use the system restore point that you created before running Driver Verifier?


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I do not see that at all. what i have attached as screen shares that's what i see on the screen. I went to bios to see if i can tweak anything but no options were found. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Boot into Recovery with your Windows DVD.

There is no doubt that the driver is Intel wifi.

Whether or not it is what Driver Verifier flagged is unknown at this time.


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I see.
There is a problem though, I have two cds but I can't find the CD 1 of 2 and can't perform that recovery!

Any other way of trying?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Try pressing F11 during boot - HDD Recovery partition

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en_uk/c00809678/loc:1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk#N405


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I will try it once I get home later tonight . I think this partition might not exist any more. What do you think is the reason I can't boot into safe mode?


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I got it going 

Here is the latest dump file.

Can you guys help me so see if i can make the wireless card work with every wifi ?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi -

The dump was VERIFIER ENABLED, but did not name a 3rd party driver. This means that [unknown] hardware failure is likely.

Where did you get the driver from?

You have an Intel 4965AGN wifi; this system has Intel 5100 wifi and they both use the same driver(s).


```
[font=lucida console]NETwLv32.sys    Thu Oct 07 08:11:06 2010 (4CADB8DA)[/font]
```
Intel 4965 - Vista x86 - http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wtech/proset-ws/sb/CS-034041.htm

You had no issues when connected via Ethernet?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\John\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini071913-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18832.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.130501-1537
Debug session time: Fri Jul 19 19:09:47.289 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:44.148
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23b
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc9_23b_VRFK_HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 0000023b a3143484 a1354e00 00000000
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  [/font]
```


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I got the driver from Intel website and I actually used their software to recognize what driver needs upgrade.
I don't have any problems when using Ethernet and I didn't experience BSOD when was connected to a random WiFi connection the other day.
Can't be more strange than that.
I am very curious what the issue is!
Hopefully we can figure it out 
. Let's try whatever methods there are .


Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Your driver is dated Oct 2010:

```
[font=lucida console]NETwLv32.sys    Thu Oct 07 08:11:06 2010 (4CADB8DA)[/font]
```
Intel 4965 - Vista x86 - http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wtech/proset-ws/sb/CS-034041.htm

My 5100 driver is dated Oct 2012 -- for Windows 8 x64; I'll check Windows 7 later.

Did you try to install the driver from the above link?

Create a system restore point 1st, then try -
START | type *rstrui*

Direct links:
- http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wtech/proset-ws/sb/CS-034041.htm
- 14.3.0 -- 3/9/2012 -- Windows Vista, 32-bit Download 

You want driver ONLY - 1st selection 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Wireless_14.3.0_Dv32.exe[/FONT]
```
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21029

If you do have 14.3.0 installed, then you do have the latest diver.

Please keep in mind that the 4965 wifi card on that system _may be_ faulty as I have only seen Intel wifi divers involved in BSODs less than 100 times in over 1 million dumps that I've processed in recent years. Very unusual.

Interesting side note: Your last BSOD pointed to USB.

What USB devices do you have?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I tried again to install the latest driver but it does not seem to be supported by my card.See attachment when i try to detect it. I also downloaded it but as it is doing its thing then just disappear without updating it.

As far as USB i have only logitec wireless mouse m510 and just i updated it.

I can uninstall if you think that might be the issue!


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi again,

I found this thread here : http://www.justanswer.com/computer/7gabf-keep-getting-blue-screen-stating-driver-iqr-less-more.html

It did quick test and once it is disabled Adobre update from Servces it does not throw BSOD and once i enabled it throws it. 
Absolutely insane, and my question is how would you know this? did you see any lead in the dump files that leads to adobe updater?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

Hi,

Unless I may have missed something such as a process crash, no, nothing Adobe related. I could look again if you'd like. I would never actually recommend the use of something like PC Pit Doctor, but I digress. Keep us updated on the system behavior since disabling Adobe's update service.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

You can take a look at it if you have time and know what to look for.it might make more sense when you look at the logs . It's still bothers me how could work just fine with some wireless networks and don't with others :facepalm:! 

What is pc pit doctor?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*



> It did quick test and once it is disabled Adobre update from Servces


I thought this was implying you ran the PC Pit Doctor from the link you provided, and this is what it did when you ran it.

Are you still having issues connecting to certain wireless networks, or is that okay now?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I think it's all set. 
I was just wondering how could something like adobe updater and the wireless card can make BSOD....
Just for my personal knowledge!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD NETWLV32.sys*

I've never heard of BSODs being caused by Adobe updater before, either -- especially since Driver Verifier flagged the Intel 4965 driver. Very odd.

The only thing in common between the two -- Adobe updater constantly "phones home" and would obviously do so via the Intel 4965 in this case.

Regards . . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## immigranta (Dec 12, 2012)

Who knows. They might have screwed with some the latest updates and since vista is old don't care much!


----------

